

Apple Replaces Lead Contractor on New ‘Spaceship’ Campus - jeo1234
http://recode.net/2015/06/16/apple-replaces-lead-contractor-on-new-spaceship-campus/

======
jeo1234
Their spaceship look awfully similar to GCHQ's head office.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Doughnut#/media/File:GCHQ-...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Doughnut#/media/File:GCHQ-
aerial.jpg)

